#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cambium >  >  eAlign Duvida sobre o Ealing

## ikaro

olá trabalho de Instalador com Cambium tenho Duvida sobre o eAlign alguem poderia me ajudar.. uso as antenas force 190 com distancia nem 1 km fica assim alguem pode me ajudar como resolver alinhamento sei que não é

----------


## midnightmen

Atualiza pra versão 3.5.1, isso me parece um bug no firmware tenho algumas que fazem isso também mas só rssi que apresenta isso se vc observar o SNR se mantém o mesmo quando acontece isso e não afeta o funcionamento do enlace.

----------


## ikaro

Obrigado por Responder amigo então a questão de afeta causando ocilaçoes na rede do cliente .. já atualizei na versão mais ainda continua gostaria de mais informaçoes da cambium mais não consigo faz tempo que vc trabalha com essa tecnologia Cambium

----------


## leobslima

Ola - observou que seu sinal no outro chain esta 8 db de diferença do primeiro - -- voce deve esta a sofrer de fresnel- arvores algo asim - 

entao voce vera variação no seu RSSI sempre que ocilar esse sinal -( tente observar se seria mudanca no sinal das portadores )

pode ser que algum equipamento esteja com seu funconamento anormal - componentes eletronicos com mal desempenho - isso geraria ruido na trasmisão de forma aleatoria - 

e por utimo tambem checaria fonte de alimentação alterado - gerando pouca potencia para alimentar o radio. 




> olá trabalho de Instalador com Cambium tenho Duvida sobre o eAlign alguem poderia me ajudar.. uso as antenas force 190 com distancia nem 1 km fica assim alguem pode me ajudar como resolver alinhamento sei que não é

----------

